# The old vape crowd.



## 2 Angry Wolves (14/10/17)

So this is a topic that has come up so many times that people have stopped counting. I was in Eastgate today trying to navigate a day of shopping with a 1000 other angry humans. I was really impressed by the "pop vape shop" I saw (that was not a Twisp setup.) .BUT with the friends hanging out and sitting on the counter chatting and chilling the Vendor with the Man bun neglected to see or notice the money burning my pocket for some Ruthless juice or just some vaping advice. I think if a business is running try to keep the friends at bay that costs your employer money. FOCUS on business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Can relate 6


----------



## Silver (14/10/17)

I know what you mean @2 Angry Wolves

I have seen this sort of behaviour from some vaping vendors, typically the ones whose vape outlets are run by younger people who believe vaping is "cool". With their pants hanging down etc. And one feels awkward trying to catch their attention when they are speaking to their buddies and always glancing at their phones.

Those employees need to be trained on what customer service is all about. And go on a sales course.

On the other hand, there are several vendors, whose shops I have visited - typically the ones with passion and knowledge. And when you walk in there its a different story altogether. Vapers Corner in Equestria is one such place that I visited a few weeks ago. There are several others. They make you feel like you are important to them and they genuinely try help you with what you want. And if you dont really know what you want they have the knowledge to show you and you end up walking out with lots of stuff and very happy on top of it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 8


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (14/10/17)

I understand that completely. @Frostbite from Atomix and Vapecartel I can say the same.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (14/10/17)

I have had a situation before where i was talking to the vendor at one of these vape kiosks and after a short period he kindly asked me to leave due to his lack of knowledge on the products he sells and that he could not answer an other customer question on a setup so i kindly helped him right and the kiosk operator did not like that, so he kindly asked for me to leave so that i would not disturb his sales to other clients. I kindly turned around and left the mall. After about a week of pondering i kindly spoke to the mall management about the situation and from what i was told the kiosk was removed from the mall. 

What i have learnd is that all vapers are different and like different setups. So why try to sell a product to a person that will not sell the ease of vaping in the change from skinkies to vaping in the begining of this new journey. I have converted a few persons to vaping in the past year and they are all still vaping and have now moved on to better setups due to what they have learnt aswell and getting acoustomed to the whole rabbit hole. 

Not sure if this makes sense and i would gladly help with information freely.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Strontium (14/10/17)

H2Vape in boksburg is awesome, friendly service and good prices. 
The fact that there is often Eyecandy working is a bonus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep (14/10/17)

I can also relate to this I am a hit and run vape-shop visitor. Normally know what I need get, get it and get out. would love to hang out in a vape shop but my wife normally does not allow long stays in a vape shop. I have been to a vape shop where the employees played rock paper scissors to see who will help me and actually the guy coming from his lunch break being the loser that had to help me. Needles to say wont be visiting them soon. I have also been to vape shops where they treat you like family even though its your first visit. 
Can also say Vapers Corner in Equestria has awesome service only been there once and to buy a drip tip and this the day after someone tried to rob them. They where friendly and treated me like family even tough I only spent R80.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (14/10/17)

Basically what it is about is dont vape 0 mg cause its COOL. I can go back to smoking 40 Chesterfields a day cause that is what I am used to. If I can save someone from waking up from a 1000 year old chest I will. I have been in Vape shops where I felt out ,but as I said before I kinda pay your salary. I can very easily just go and order online (cut out the "working mans" *Rock Paper Scissors*) to close all shops. BUUUUT I look at Sir Vape( @Sir Vape )who has expanded his Business into something gorgeous . That is what we all want to see but I never understand how someone leaves a 500k + business in a persons hands who has never cared about anything except his blow-up Gf. Try to respect other people and what This Is About. Even Ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/17)

Agreed


2 Angry Wolves said:


> Basically what it is about is dont vape 0 mg cause its COOL. I can go back to smoking 40 Chesterfields a day cause that is what I am used to. If I can save someone from waking up from a 1000 year old chest I will. I have been in Vape shops where I felt out ,but as I said before I kinda pay your salary. I can very easily just go and order online (cut out the "working mans" *Rock Paper Scissors*) to close all shops. BUUUUT I look at Sir Vape( @Sir Vape )who has expanded his Business into something gorgeous . That is what we all want to see but I never understand how someone leaves a 500k + business in a persons hands who has never cared about anything except his blow-up Gf. Try to respect other people and what This Is About. Even Ecigssa.



What do you mean by "Even Ecigssa" @2 Angry Wolves ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (14/10/17)

I mean what this is is about. To get people off smoking. I am not against you but with you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/10/17)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I mean what this is is about. To get people off smoking. I am not against you but with you.



I know, thanks, but your post was very good and i couldnt understand what the last part was referring to.

Anyhow, i think we will try our best to continue with ECIGSSA and with improving our initiatives until as many people have stopped smoking as possible

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (15/10/17)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> So this is a topic that has come up so many times that people have stopped counting. I was in Eastgate today trying to navigate a day of shopping with a 1000 other angry humans. I was really impressed by the "pop vape shop" I saw (that was not a Twisp setup.) .BUT with the friends hanging out and sitting on the counter chatting and chilling the Vendor with the Man bun neglected to see or notice the money burning my pocket for some Ruthless juice or just some vaping advice. I think if a business is running try to keep the friends at bay that costs your employer money. FOCUS on business.


That can be maddening, probably has his man-bun too tight.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Frostbite (15/10/17)

As a store owner and someone that works behind the counter we sometimes miss you guys @2 Angry Wolves.  why you no visit us no more ? Strange enough yes it is a business and yes clients come first but... its a big BUT we behind the counter form relationships with our clients. Regardless if they buy millions or just one item. What I'm trying to say is... even if you don't need to buy something just pop in every now and again so we know you are still alive. (We have lost a few young souls that frequently came to our store to suicide and sickness etc) not a cool feeling if we all in the shop hear the news a couple weeks later where a person that we had fat chats with suddenly moved on. We consider each and every person that walks through our door a friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/10/17)

"We consider each and every person that walks through our door a friend.”




And this is why on average I lower your guys stock level once a week @Frostbite

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN (15/10/17)

Ive been working in the customer service industry for 8 years now and though I am in the automotive industry and it isnt relevant to vaping,I do sincerely hate poor service.
I Had bad experiences with 2 vape stores and I will never visit them again even if they were the last stores on earth.
The thing is,vaping isnt always a cheap hobby and way of life,some days you find yourself with some extra cash and so u indulge-but the worst thing that could ever happen is that you spend at a store and still leave unhappy as some vendors act as if theyre doing you a favour by you supporting them.

Where I come from,if you cant give a customer the best service possible,you best take your things and leave son.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (15/10/17)

i've had the same issue with a certain supplier, but mine is more "branch orientated", so i have this vendor close to where i stay and also a branch close to where i work, so weekends i go to the outlet close to where i stay and when i need stuff during the week it makes sense to go to the branch where i work, but eish, i actually hate it, the staff between the 2 branches are worlds apart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

